# LIM-IT-OUT Tournament Weekend



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Never have I ever fished this many consecutive hours with this many thunderstorms. We were on and off the water it seems like almost every 4 hours. Saturday at 0001 we as in Salina Jeff and I fished for flounder in and around Big Lagoon ( spot 1 ). To no success with that other than a lost 22ish inch trout at the boat and some smaller specks;

at first light we start pushing for redfish on ( spot 2 ) flats in Big Lagoon, once again no dice. We then moved to ( spot 3 ) upper Escambia by 0830 and started fishing for more red fish, only catching 1 throughout the rest of the day.

Sat. Night back to square one looking for that hoss flounder at (spot 1) Selina hooks into a fatty flatty but she lost the beast as she tried to swing it in the boat and it just slammed against the side of the boat and swam off. In complete ahh of what had just happened there was a brief moment of silence. That was a team loss someone should have got the net!!!

Sunday morning first light ( spot 2 ) quickly noticed my area was full of babby blue fish after 2hrs of casting we push to the N. End of Big Lagoon pegged away at the docks nada.

0830 back to (spot 1) we keep the press on for a flounder with a red and speck in the boat this is a must have b4 we think about upgrading. Extremely burnt out on looking for this flounder I finally hook one, on the tiger bait color way Matrix Shad, immediately after driving the hook im screamin begging for the net!! Selina scoops the fish into the boat and I think I thanked God loud enough for him to hear me along with the rest of the florabama area. 

Now we pushed to the sound and looked for speck upgrades after loosing 2 good head shakers we caught 10 more specks that couldnt help the cause.

Last ones to flounders to weigh in we felt successful to have been able to bring in a slam in the worst conditions we ever fished. Using no bait and staying local I felt as though we did extremely well. This was all of our firsts Bud light and tournament together. Im sure there will be more to come and only plan to get better, maybe even pick up a bait rod. 

TightLines and Good Fishin


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Way to pull through in tough conditions man, can't wait till we can fish our first tourney together!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Great job glad to see yall had some success in those conditions! Awesome job !


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Way to hang in there, fight through it and come out the other side with a nice check. Lots of people didn't do that well. You would have really mopped up if you had been in the Calcutta. Who would have thought a two pound flounder would hold up. 

Good thing the loss of her flounder didn't really cost you that much but sounds like some team training on getting the net when a good fish is on, might be in order. Heck, I remember when ya'll were fishing WITHOUT any net.

The ole Matrix Shad came through. Guess it proves that it's not all just luck.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Good going!! 

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

What kind of weight did you pull for the slam? It wasn't easy out there nice job on artificials. I saw you pick up your check last night congrats.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome news brother!!! Congrats to ya'll!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for the comments everyone. 

BWW, yep ur spot on with everything you said, yah the net thing that wont happen again lol

RS, Hey man yep I sawl u geab your check as well Congrats!! Our total was by far the most impressive lol ( 6.73 ) there should be a reward for smallest slam lol. We knew where some fish were holding but got all the wrong bites. Hense why I need to start throwin some croakers / pin fish.

This was a awesome tournament I got to see alot of Pensacola's finest inshore fishermen and ran into a couple on the water if I didnt come introduce myself or wave high its only cause I was stuck in the moment or didnt want to intrude.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Stick with the artificials. I think the Slam can be won with artificials. However, your time frame for a big trout on artificials may be more limited than it would be if you were using croakers.

If you are fishing the Flora Bama trout tournamnet, then I don't think you have a chance using only artificials. In fact, I don't think that tournament can be won fishing in Pensacola only. Brandon's trout was 27 inches and only weighed 5.3 pounds. A 27 inch trout in Mobile Bay will weigh about 6.5 lbs. 

The trout fishing in this area (except for a brief period last year after the flood) is way down from what is was 3 summers ago. Hopefully,these things are cyclical and it will rebound.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Like said above, stick with the artificials. I personally think all inshore tourneys should be on a "artificial only" format but that's just my opinion. I've won a lot of money catching specks on lures and would rather keep it that way.

Good job on the tourney. You stuck it out and were on the board in the end. Always a good feeling.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Man I could have been floridias new flounder champ if only they would have gotten the net oh well at least josh won but now I have to hear if for the next year I will take that from you babe be prepared


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats!!

There are many who wished they would have gotten the net.

You ain't the only one.

You were just practicing for next year!!!!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Ok guys im ok with the boundaries thing but artificial only is not going to work lol I throw both if the fish are not hitting Live Bait I switch to artificial to try and create a reaction bite. They both have their perks you can cover alot more water with artificial than you can with live bait so that's 1 advantage to artificial on the other hand if you can find a place holding a large trout then the advantage goes to live bait but you have to be in the right spot and believe that there is a big one there to eat a big croaker, pinfish, or mullet plus they die fast after thrown 2-3 times. 1 more to artificial is 2 treble hooks vs. 1 J hook the hook up ratio is much better on artificial than big live baits with a J hook in the mouth. 1 for live bait it is natural and swims on its own. Also time is taken away from fishing when catching more bait + 1 artificial. So they both have perks and this is why I have both (Live/Artificial) 3 rods for trout live bait rod and 2 artificial 1 top water and 1 suspending bait.
Now lets talk boundaries. Florabama is already putting it in the works.
PS take it easy on me boys lol.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Honestly the boundarie thing is hard to police, and Im not one to change things if thats how its always been done. 

Although a completely different tournament could accommodate a diffrent style of Angler/Anglers more like a FLW IFA format plus boundaries sounds like fun.

When I hear Pensacola fishing Rodeo, the first thing that comes to my mind is to fish in Pensacola. Although I do have a connection in LA. I thought to leave it alone and play in the backyard. Matrix Shad is based out of LA. I could have gotten a free guide trip learned 2 or 3 areas and came back during the rodeo... but winning wasn't my number one goal. We wanted to compete in the way we fish everyday in the places we know best and on our best days we could have won it here. 

With that beeing said I say leave the Bud Light alone and Someone with enough sponsorship connections could potentially throw the most competitive Open tournament in pensacola. Have set boundaries I say Fl. Waters only basically from perdido to Navarre, 1 launch, 8-12hrs, and artificials only and make it a slam.

As for the Bud Light leave it alone. If thats how it is then I wouldn't mind fishing LA. Get a big red there and finish off the rest in this region. A 8.5 red kicker is a huge advantage in this tournament. Like they say cant beatum then join um. 

After the tournament was over I looked at my team and said we need to get on these guys level. Fish were the big reds are.... LA. and have live baits at the ready. If we seriously want to have a good chance at taking the number 1 spot that is how its done. Honestly it doesn't suprise me.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

We had tons of FUN got to see lots of great fishermen and we got on the board couldn't ask for a better weekend, especially with all the thunderstorms if it wasnt for the budlight we probably would have sat at home and watched fishing shows lol


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats Josh!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Can someone explain this desire to have artificial only rules? I simply don't get it. Why?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

There is something about you creating the reaction to get the fish to bite in wich makes it more competitive / sportsmanlike / skillful. I dont dog the bait guys because they obviously can bring some serious weight to the table. But the bait does all the work or 90% of it. 

Imagine giving a bucket of worms to a fly fishermen.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I understand the allure of lures. I love lure fishing. Live bait fishing can be a lot of work though. On tournament day, when you guys are throwing topwater at primetime...I'm working my ass off with a cast net lol. The beauty of a tournament is that there are a bunch of different people doing a bunch of different things to see who can come out on top. I don't think bait guys have any advantage at all. We typically sit in one spot and hope while you guys are covering lots of territory. 

I'm a bait fisherman through and through. I've caught a ton of big fish on live bait. That said, two of my three biggest trout ever have been caught on lures. Winning a tournament takes equal amounts of skill, knowledge and luck. At the end of the day, the luck is the deciding factor. Who happened to toss a lure or bait at the right place and time on that particular day...

In an artificial only tourney, someone like me is at an immediate disadvantage because I'm stepping out of my comfort zone. I wouldn't bother with these tourneys. I wouldn't bitch either, I just wouldn't sign up.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I totally understand where your coming from my croaker and mullet game needs improvement, I just dont do it enough, but im willing to change all that because at the end of the day I enjoy catching fish as much as I do fishing. And in tournaments where it all goes, I for now on will use both techniques.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I'm totally down to help you up your bait game if ya need any help with cast net technique or croaker tips. I am certified master baiter...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yakavelli said:


> Well I'm totally down to help you up your bait game if ya need any help with cast net technique or croaker tips. I am certified master baiter...


Lets make a trip of it :thumbup:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds good to me. I'll be off for the next couple weeks so anytime after this weekend is good for me. Let's get together...


----------



## fishon_57 (Apr 16, 2015)

Definitely should have gotten something for dedication. Wish I had your energy.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey Josh and Selina it was good to meet you at the dinner and glad to hear you won something. I didn't catch much but undersized black snapper because nobody weighed one in. I recently caught my biggest Speck Wednesday on a croaker she measured 23" and weighed 3.58 lbs


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

This whole artificial vs. dead bait vs. live bait argument has been ongoing forever and the fact is that one type of fisherman is no more skilled than another. One type of fishing is not easier than the other. One type of fisherman can't be called a fisherman and the other an angler. I've been called an angler and done all three types and I don't value one above the other. 

Trying to set up tournaments that are 'artificial only' smacks of Bass Anglers Sportsman Society format. The richest tournament, in the world, that I am aware of is the Bisbee's Black and Blue held in Cabo San Lucas every October. Payouts have gone to $4,000,000 and they don't have any restriction on the kind of bait you use. It can be artificial, dead or live. 

The local tournament is supposed to be a bit 'family friendly' therefore there is no restriction on bait. There are some great fishermen/anglers that use both methods. I don't think any group has more skill than the other. 

I fish inshore, offshore and bluewater and I will use whatever is in the rules to win and I don't look down my nose at anybody who uses a different method. What if we had Cobia tournaments that were all artificial. You won't have enough participants to start a fist fight. I know guys who fish Bluewater tournaments and like to 'drag and snag' using all artificial. It is clean and neat and there is a lot less work to it and they are having their asses handed to them by guys who are live baiting. 

Even the Cabo tournament has a grid map and you have to fish in the areas prescribed. I think letting people run to Louisiana and South Florida to catch fish to enter in these local tournaments is bad business. There should be rules to prevent it. If they want to fish everywhere then they should enter that type of tournament but, right now, the rules don't preclude it then it's perfectly legal. 

The only real way to prevent cheating is to have independent observers on each boat who are trained in what is legal and illegal. This is not practical for local tournaments. If people cheat and pocket the money then human nature is following it's natural course. There are those who follow the rules and there are ALWAYS those who break them. 

If you three guys really want to have a real 'Cage Match' (well you can't put a cage around the bay) then you should have a two day tournament with one day being artificial only and one day being bait only and have an independent observer on each boat. Limited to an area of the Alabama State line and the Navarre bridge. 

It could be called the Pensacola Inshore Grudge Match and one winner takes all.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> This whole artificial vs. dead bait vs. live bait argument has been ongoing forever and the fact is that one type of fisherman is no more skilled than another. One type of fishing is not easier than the other. One type of fisherman can't be called a fisherman and the other an angler. I've been called an angler and done all three types and I don't value one above the other.
> 
> Trying to set up tournaments that are 'artificial only' smacks of Bass Anglers Sportsman Society format. The richest tournament, in the world, that I am aware of is the Bisbee's Black and Blue held in Cabo San Lucas every October. Payouts have gone to $4,000,000 and they don't have any restriction on the kind of bait you use. It can be artificial, dead or live.
> 
> ...


I hear you my man,

honestly I don't care who the best inshore fishermen is. I would much rather just fish with these guys and have a good time that way rather then compete, for bragging rights. I felt I did great in the Bud Light and learned what I need to do to win next time, that's all I need; Im satisfied with that... some maybe not.

Randy
it was a pleasure to meet you as well, now you need to show me how to catch and use that magical croaker and ill give you some lessons on artificial lures.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

What's with the "cage match" comment? Didn't seem like anything worth that kinda statement. Sharing opposing opinions isn't necessarily a fight. This thread turned into a fairly constructive conversation in my book...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yakavelli said:


> What's with the "cage match" comment? Didn't seem like anything worth that kinda statement. Sharing opposing opinions isn't necessarily a fight. This thread turned into a fairly constructive conversation in my book...


 
pm sent


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't think he meant anything by it. Just making a statement / opinion.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

We definitely learned a lot and it was a lot of fun I want to do another one randy it was nice to meet you as well sir like josh mentioned above maybe one of these days you can show us how to use croakers to catch these monsters


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Yakavelli said:


> What's with the "cage match" comment? Didn't seem like anything worth that kinda statement. Sharing opposing opinions isn't necessarily a fight. This thread turned into a fairly constructive conversation in my book...


 Appreciate your opinion. 

That you didn't think 'anything (in this thread) was worth my kind of statement.' I guess, to clarify, it wasn't really a 'statement', it was just a joke in the form of a comment. Seems that people don't get humor, these days, unless you add 'LOL' to the end of it.You can't throw an anvil these days without hitting somebodies PC nerve. 

Not sure how you made out in the tournament since there were a lot of teams and there were no names within the teams but when I mentioned the 'three', you weren't included so please do let it offend your delicate sensibilities. 

Just to clarify though, a kill fishing tournament and in some cases an all release tournament is a 'blood sport' not a vacation. Nobody mentioned anything about 'a fight'. 

Glad you jumped in, in defense of the people the joke was directed toward but knowing all of them, they are fully capable of defending themselves.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Lol its true reading something can be intrepided in ways other then how it was meant, I didnt think your orginal comment was negative so no worries there. You actually made a couple good points. 

We made out as the new flounder champions of inshore slam Div. Of 2015. A 500 dollar flatty. Cant wait till next year already, we need more events like the Budlight once a month would be nice have a point system and a final... now that will show who really can catch some fish and stay consistent. Let the finals be the cage match


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Appreciate your opinion.
> 
> That you didn't think 'anything (in this thread) was worth my kind of statement.' I guess, to clarify, it wasn't really a 'statement', it was just a joke in the form of a comment. Seems that people don't get humor, these days, unless you add 'LOL' to the end of it.You can't throw an anvil these days without hitting somebodies PC nerve.
> 
> ...


 I had no feathers ruffled...I apologize if I ruffled yours.


----------

